# lemon juice and pork ribs??



## dan the mano (Jul 3, 2018)

i'm just curious to see if anyone has done this (lemon juice on pork ribs) , and how low long did they let the lemon juice sit on the meat for ?  and also how did they do this ... marinade over night ... or just wipe on and let sit for a few hours and then carry on ?? and then , what kind of rub did you use ???

  thanks


----------



## phatbac (Jul 4, 2018)

Are you meaning lemon juice as a rub binder? i have used lemon juice in a bbq sauce on ribs and came out fantastic but never as a rub binder.Where did you hear about someone doing this? interesting to see if anyone else has tried that.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 4, 2018)

Are you trying to tenderize the ribs? Never hear it done before. If left to long on the meat will turn mushy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2018)

Yep as Dan said, it will cook the meat, so don't leave it on overnight.
Al


----------



## dan the mano (Jul 4, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> i'm just curious to see if anyone has done this (lemon juice on pork ribs) , and how low long did they let the lemon juice sit on the meat for ?  and also how did they do this ... marinade over night ... or just wipe on and let sit for a few hours and then carry on ?? and then , what kind of rub did you use ???
> 
> thanks


naw i was just gonna place some lemon juice on the ribs for a few hours then wipe away and add my rub (probably using some mustard or grape seed / olive oil. that was my plan anyways .. 

thanks again for your comments


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 4, 2018)

I've used a mix of lemon, lime, and orange juice on a stabbed pork butt to make a mock Cuban mojo. It marinated for 24 hours and definitely impacts the meat. "Cooking" it is as good a description as any. The meat gets much lighter looking and the texture changes. Ribs wouldn't have enough meat to maintain their rib-ee-ness.


----------

